# Sniffing behaviour during walks



## waely (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,
everytime I take my two GSDs for a walk they start sniffing plants and other things as we walk. there are lots of dogs in the neighborhoods so I see the reason.....

I really need to stop this behaviour because it's annoying and I'm not enjoying the walks anymore....

Just want to know what your inputsa are on this behaviour, I know it's normal but is it okay to prevent them from this habit ??

thanks.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

My dogs do the same thing. Drives me crazy. I usually just tell them to "walk" and keep moving. I don't mind a sniff or two but I hate to keep stopping at every little thing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's perfectly okay to prevent them from stopping and sniffing every little thing. What I like to do is every so often, especially if they seem interested in sniffing a particular bush or spot on the ground, is to stop, have the dog sit and look at me, and then I release them - "okay, go sniff". I give them a few seconds to check it out, and then I use my loose leash walk command ("let's go) and continue walking. I think it's unfair to not let them EVER sniff on walks, (it's supposed to be enjoying for them too!), but I decide when and for how long they get to sniff.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't allow any sniffing on walks as all the stopping is so annoying and then they have to pee too, so it's perfectly ok to correct them for it.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

It's certainly OK to prevent it, but as Cassidy's mom says, it's a good way to reward them when you decide to let them stop and sniff around.

In my experience, attention training (search for Dikeman attention on youtube) works well as a starting point. The attention training requires that the dog pays attention to where you are, and if a dog is focused on something else like sniffing, and is blocking you out, the attention training will get their attention on you.

Then, if you're strolling along on a walk and the dog starts sniffing something of interest, you can always give a quick and consistent leash pop correction. That is, if you don't feel like turning and going the other direction (see the attention training) all the time, and for 2 dogs, that type of thing is very hard to pull off.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

I was trying to have Cash go on walks and they were so annoying because he'd stop every 5 steps either to smell or to just sit. He was only about 9 weeks at this time, so I knew it was a work in progress, and I was pretty much expecting this. This kept up for the next couple weeks until finally I got fed up with it and just just gave him a quick tug and said "Let's Go". You do this every time they stop and keep moving at a brisk pace. Pretty soon he got tired of getting the leash tugged on and now he just walks the whole way. 

I tried using treats and every other method everyone recommended and the best one turned out to just muscle him a couple a times, give quick short, firm (but not constant pulling) corrections. Worked like a charm on him but I know every dog is different. He's 13 weeks now and walks like a champ.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's perfectly okay to prevent them from stopping and sniffing every little thing. What I like to do is every so often, especially if they seem interested in sniffing a particular bush or spot on the ground, is to stop, have the dog sit and look at me, and then I release them - "okay, go sniff". I give them a few seconds to check it out, and then I use my loose leash walk command ("let's go) and continue walking. I think it's unfair to not let them EVER sniff on walks, (it's supposed to be enjoying for them too!), but I decide when and for how long they get to sniff.


This is exactly what I do.

Stark is a natural sniffer (makes our tracking session great - loose leash walking.. annoying) so I had to nip this in the butt real quick before *I* became fustrated. 

I ask for focus, do a few commands, then release him to sniff every once and while. He enjoys it and I don't become fustrated with him trying to stop every 2 steps to sniff.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Josie does this i have trained her that she can go sniff when i say it's ok. In the beginning when she'd stop and sniff at everything i'd redirect her attention back on me with her unstuffed toy. If she does it again i give her the "ah!" and just keep on walking, i would find an area where i would let her sniff by throwing down just a few pieces of chicken to make her go find it. She does have crazy nose on her and i find if i work her nose she'll not want to sniff at everything because she knows what we are going to do next .


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's perfectly okay to prevent them from stopping and sniffing every little thing. What I like to do is every so often, especially if they seem interested in sniffing a particular bush or spot on the ground, is to stop, have the dog sit and look at me, and then I release them - "okay, go sniff". I give them a few seconds to check it out, and then I use my loose leash walk command ("let's go) and continue walking. I think it's unfair to not let them EVER sniff on walks, (it's supposed to be enjoying for them too!), but I decide when and for how long they get to sniff.


I do the same, Molly gets the command "free" when I decide it's time she can snuffle around!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog heels on and off leash.
when he's heeling he doesn't
stop to sniff. when he's released
from the heel he can sniff.


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

I look at it this way, it is Rocky's walk also, and let them enjoy it. Now I don't stop everytime Rocky wants to sniff around, and I usually let him sniff alot in the beginning of the walk, and slowly just keep him walking towards the middle and end of the walk.


----------

